
Is 2015 going to be the year of Perl 6? - lelf
http://perl6maven.com/is-2015-going-to-be-the-year-of-perl6
======
kamaal
I guess, the 2015 date doesn't cover which month they may likely launch a
6.0.0 version. Plus given the fact that a beta version may be out and held at
that stage even until late
2015([http://perl6advent.wordpress.com/2014/12/24/day-24-seeing-
wr...](http://perl6advent.wordpress.com/2014/12/24/day-24-seeing-wrong-
right/)) means we will have to wait until 2016 to see some genuine action.

